# Wheels



## Jtrocka182 (May 30, 2006)

I have 15" ALT wheels that I'm willing to sell for $300. They will fit any Maxima model. They are pretty much brand new and have been used for only a month. I have pictures if anyone is interested. Thanks


----------

